# Well we are back



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was super worried there for a bit

I am goign to have to be making some changes that hopefully will make it not crash like that! But its going to cost money.....something none of us have right now. So I hope that in time I can do this but I dont know. Heres hoping the crashes stay far enough apart and that I can figure out a solution quickly. 

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad... we are up and running again...... :hi5: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

oh my fat goat thank goodness we are back...I started having withdrawls....


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Have you thought about putting up a paypal link for website support? A dollar here and there might help - i've been to lots of websites that do that


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yay!! Thank you for working so hard on this forum Stacey!! I don't know what I would do without TGS!! 

And I definately agree with Polar...a paypal link, I think would be a great idea!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I never want to make anyone pay for this -- its not what I want to do. 

But if it comes down to changing board types then I may need to come up with over 270.00 (which is more then my paycheck) so I may have to ask for donations.

I will let you all know what my BIL says after he takes a look at it (if I can explain the situation enough) sadly I forgot to save the error messages so I cant show him now that it is working. But I do have the suggestions from the host who was explaining the situation so maybe he can catch the gist of whats going on. He is a brilliant individual who works with computers all day long (its his job) but I never wanted to bother him with my forum stuff. But its come down to money so I figure I could call in a favor and see if he would do it so I dont have to pay anything :-/ (I use to cut his hair for free and go to his house to do it  I think he owes me one  )


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I can understand not wanting to charge but I think putting a donations link is different. That way the people that can help will and it will just be what they can afford. Even if each of us donates $1 - $5 it would add up pretty quick.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree about the donation link, if it turns out you need it. It would be voluntary, it wouldn't be like charging people.

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

right now I dont plan on doing anything like that -- plus I cant go making a change like that with only 4 people telling me its a good idea. Its not fair to the other 1700+ members

I appreciate the support though :hug:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Take a poll. I think the idea would be well received.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree, lets do a poll! Leave it up for at least a week to get a good sampling.

Honestly I don't know what I would do without this resource. It's like having a vet in my pocket and friends with knowledge just a button click away. Let us help you to keep it available to everyone. 

Again, any donations would be completely *voluntary*. Not mandatory.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Take a poll ....I know i would do it. Heck 1700 members, if 10% (170) gave $10-20 that would bring in over $2000 ...Stacey go for it, look how many vet bills are saved by this site. I think we all need to anti up!!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am with everyone else this site has answered so many questions for me so I would be willing to make a donation.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree with everyone :thumb: I would be happy to make a donation to support this wonderful site  And, I wouldn't feel pressured to at all... I would WANT to, because it has helped me so much since I first got my goats


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree as well...Making the donations voluntary. I would donate! This site has been so great!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Love me some TGS-keep it going Stacey! If anyone can, you can!!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Yup, I sure would miss this site and all the friends that have been made on it, if it disappeared. I would donate as well if needed.


----------

